# Good shrubs for whitetail?



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

I am liking the ninebark I have been planting. you can get good deals from CD districts and it seems to grow in sandy dry areas or wet and shady. It grows slower in shade.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

baycountyhunter said:


> I am liking the ninebark I have been planting. you can get good deals from CD districts and it seems to grow in sandy dry areas or wet and shady. It grows slower in shade.
> 
> View attachment 499907
> View attachment 499909
> ...


Nine bark looks to be established quite well, do deer eat it?Looks to be good cover and screening.Nice job!!


----------



## baycountyhunter (Apr 15, 2014)

textox said:


> Nine bark looks to be established quite well, do deer eat it?Looks to be good cover and screening.Nice job!!


Not sure if they are eating it supposedly it is a plant they like especially those big leaves. It is good bird cover grouse are supposed to love the seeds.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Tjs1995231 said:


> Thanks for the good information,The neighbor has alot of Autumn olive that I'm sure I could use.I know I could take clippings,but has anybody transplanted small/medium sized AO bushes?I know it sounds like a lot of work but I'm young and motivated.


As mentioned, it transplants easily. This weekend would have been a good time to take a pitchfork or shovel out and pop a bunch out of the ground. Knee height or less are the easiest to work with.
Survival rate is good if the leaves haven't opened. May need to water as needed in sandy soil during a summer dry spell.

L & O


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Lilac will grown in poor soil also it provides a nice screen and hold leafs for a while. The deer will not eat it but it helps the bees. I haven’t planted any yet but know someone who has. I try and plant a mix of flowering stuff around where I hunt to provide flowers through the year. Yes I normally see bees around.


----------

